# WO Charles "Chuck" Florian



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2011)

> FLORIAN, Charles Ernest - Warrant Officer Charles, age 44, passed away peacefully at the Kingston General Hospital, Kingston, ON, on Monday, September 12, 2011 lovingly surrounded by family and friends, after a courageous battle with injuries sustained in the service to his country. Born in Sydney, NS, Charles proudly served his country for 23 years through many campaigns, and was awarded CD, SWASM, GCS and SSM. He willingly gave of himself throughout his four tours since 9/11, both at sea and ashore. Charles is survived by his wife Anne- Jeannette (Cottreau), mother Mary (King), father Charles, brothers Sidney (Diane), Robert (Jackie), niece Amy and nephews Adam and Rory. He will be forever missed by family and friends, especially life long friends Catherine and Katelyn Holt and best friends Daryl and Tammy Minifie, as well as Brad and Sonia McCaughey. A soldier first, Charles was proud to stand with and stand for the men and women he served with. “The men are the mission', was his motto. “Fight the fight and get it done.“ In keeping with Charles' wishes, cremation has taken place. Funeral service at ST. GEORGE'S CATHEDRAL, corner of King and Johnson Streets, on Friday, September 16 at 10:00am. As expressions of sympathy, donations may be made to the CF Soldier On Fund, in Mr. Florian's memory. “Charles fought the good fight and has gone home a proud soldier with dignity and honour.“



Link to obituary: http://www.yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=533666

Loss of a great Snr NCO and person to the invisible wounds of war. RIP, Chuck.


----------



## benny88 (14 Sep 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Link to obituary: http://www.yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=533666
> 
> Loss of a great Snr NCO and person to the invisible wounds of war. RIP, Chuck.



Glad he got to go surrounded by family. Rest easy, Warrant.


----------

